# URGENT!! Will be put down 3/28 Ohio



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I spoke to these people, he is scheduled to be put down Friday 3/28
They said they have NOT been contacted by any rescues for him as of yet.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10488947


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Hopefully someone can help!!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I emailed golden treasures just now, I think they take golden mixes


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Keeping my fingers crossed for this guy, I think he is a sweetheart!!

Received word from Animal House rescue that they are going to try to help.
They responded in like 10 minutes from my contacting them!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I sure hope they take him. He's still a baby!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is beautiful and I hope one of the rescues can save him. To me he looks like a light colored golden not a mix but Im no expert.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> He is beautiful and I hope one of the rescues can save him. To me he looks like a light colored golden not a mix but Im no expert.


I was thinking the same thing....he's gorgeous. Sure hope someone gets him quickly


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*E-mailed*

I emld. GRIN in OHIO and also Ohio Samoyed Rescue.
I think Biscuit could be a Samoyed/Golden Ret. Mix.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I emld. GRIN in OHIO and also Ohio Samoyed Rescue.
> I think Biscuit could be a Samoyed/Golden Ret. Mix.


What about Great Pyr?


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

He's cute whatever he's mixed with! I hope it works out!!


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

Kimm said:


> What about Great Pyr?


I was thinking the same thing! He's gorgeous and looks very sweet. Hope a rescue gets to him soon.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> I spoke to these people, he is scheduled to be put down Friday 3/28
> They said they have NOT been contacted by any rescues for him as of yet.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10488947


 
Many rescues are completely full. The only way we can save more dogs is if we can get more people to foster them. The economy is really starting to show its effects on pets...it's going to be really hard. I hope some of you guys who are rescue-hearted will consider fostering. It is THE best way to save the dogs.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The Ohio people we contact who are so wonderful in taking in so many dogs are just overwhelmed already. I hope someone can help.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> The Ohio people we contact who are so wonderful in taking in so many dogs are just overwhelmed already. I hope someone can help.


It's everywhere. It's getting really bad. I get so many of these types of emails and hate it because there's nothing I can do...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> It's everywhere. It's getting really bad. I get so many of these types of emails and hate it because there's nothing I can do...


I know Lisa. I have a hard time even reading the rescue threads some days. When I think of the dogs being placed in shelters and seeing how wonderful they can be after meeting a Sunshine Dog one day after his transport, it just makes me want to cry.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I know Lisa. I have a hard time even reading the rescue threads some days. When I think of the dogs being placed in shelters and seeing how wonderful they can be after meeting a Sunshine Dog one day after his transport, it just makes me want to cry.


 
me too...


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

I want to help so bad but with two heartworm doggies in less than a week we are so very badly hurting for money right now. It absolutely kills me. And yes foster families are so very very very badly needed. I think so many people don't want to foster because they are afraid they will become attached to the pup and they really can not keep it. I am getting the word out to all of our other rescues down here we know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Foster*

Or they have spouses that say no to fostering.
I would love to, if I could.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great Pyr*

He could be part Great Pyr.

MyGoldenCharlie: Check with Animal house to see if they were able to go!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I can foster, just don't have the money to get him out, and I'm not foster approved, don't know if you have to be


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Not me... one golden is more than enough... can't imagine two. If someone in the forum wants him, we can ask everyone to donate $5 for shipping!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I sent email this morning to Jody at Animal House Rescue asking for an update, will let you know as soon as I hear something.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

No news yet from anyone regarding Biscuit, will keep trying though!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyGoldenCharlie*

Did you try calling the shelter to see if he is still there?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He does look part Pyr.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

yes, I tried calling the shelter several times, kept getting an answering machine. I'll try them again 1st thing in the a.m.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He looks very much like one we have in GRRNT, his name is Price. Most of our foster homes have two fosters, and a couple of our coordinators have three. We are hurting for foster homes too, we've had a few stop fostering for various reasons lately.

I hope someone can get this guy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here's what their Website Says about adopting Sholley*

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH582.html

Adopting a friend
The adoption fee is currently $15, as well as an additional $15 fee to purchase a dog license. We do adopt out of state and are very rescue friendly! We are not vets so breeds, health and tempermant are to the best of our knowledge! We do not house cats or kids at our facility so we do not know how a dog will react to one. We reccomend bringing all family members in to meet the dog. We offer no guarantees! If you have given one of our dogs a forever home please email your story to us! We love to be updated! [email protected] 

Come Visit Us Today!
We are open in the mornings Monday-Friday 8am to 11am, we are in and out of the office all the time.If we are unavailable please leave a message. Hours are 8:00am until 4:30pm or call to schedule an appoinment. 
Map to our shelter


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> I can foster, just don't have the money to get him out, and I'm not foster approved, don't know if you have to be


Sholley, did you see C's reply?? This is wonderful if you can foster!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Still getting answering machine at shelter, I did send them email asking for an update.

I'm sure they won't be returning my calls since it is a long distance call for them.
Is there anyone that would be a "local" call that could leave a message for them to return a call?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Have spoken with this Dog warden, nice lady!! She tells me that GRRR contacted her and feels confident he will be saved!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyGoldenCharlie*

MyGOldenCHarlie:

Thanks for finding that out. So happy for him~


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

He is just beautiful. I am so happy to hear that someone will help this handsome guy find his forever home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Biscuit*

A samoyed rescue in OHIO I emld. for Biscuit just emld me and said they called on Thursday and today and couldn't get answer at Seneca but they would rescue him. Here's her msg.

From: Julesno [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Fri 3/28/2008 8:08 PM

Cc: Info-Rescue-Desk; Jim Becklund
Subject: FW: [Fwd: VERY URGENT-BEAUT. YOUNG MALE Samoyed Mix. IN OHIO TO BE PTS FRIDAY, 3/28]


Hello,
I am Jean Clough.
I have left a voice message with the shelter/ Seneca County Dog Warden concerning the Samoyed Mix on Thursday evening, 03.27.08 and this evening, Friday, 03.28.08.
Unfortunately, both times the dog warden/shelter is not open or available to talk.

Are you in the area such that you can contact the officer and tell them that National Samoyed Rescue is willing to work with them on this boy?

Thank you for any and all help and/or information!
Jean




I emld. Jean from Sammy Rescue and said GRRR in OHIO was supposed to rescue Biscuit!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope GRRR confirmed.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

When I talked to the dog warden yesterday ( they are very hard to get on the phone I called like 20 times) she said that GRRR are usually very dependable when they say they will come to get a dog.
I offered to send $ to buy him more time, she said that she couldn't do that so I asked what would happen if rescue didn't show yesterday and she assured me that Biscuit would NOT be put down because she knows rescue was interested in him.
She said that Biscuit is a really sweet dog and that they are having problems with space because someone dropped off a litter of lab mixes.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I am glad they are waiting.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> When I talked to the dog warden yesterday ( they are very hard to get on the phone I called like 20 times) she said that GRRR are usually very dependable when they say they will come to get a dog.
> I offered to send $ to buy him more time, she said that she couldn't do that so I asked what would happen if rescue didn't show yesterday and she assured me that Biscuit would NOT be put down because she knows rescue was interested in him.
> She said that Biscuit is a really sweet dog and that they are having problems with space because someone dropped off a litter of lab mixes.


I just get concerned because we once lost a dog because two rescues said they would go and neither did. I'm just a nervous nellie.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I just sent email to dog warden aksing if Biscuit was picked up, hopefully she will reply.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> I just sent email to dog warden aksing if Biscuit was picked up, hopefully she will reply.


I don't mean to get you nervous. If they haven't, then maybe the other rescue will pick Biscuit up if contacted. I'm always afraid to close that second door. Having two say they will help is a great thing. The rescues are overwhelmed right now. I think Canton Ohio is full to the brim.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great news*

*Great News!!*

I emld. GRRR and Samoyed Rescue in OH last night and Samoyed Rescue and I contacted GRRR and *Cindy from GRRR said they have him!!!! *YES!!1

*Kimm; You are absolutely right-never assume or close any doors.
Doublecheck always!!!!1*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> *Great News!!*
> 
> I emld. GRRR and Samoyed Rescue in OH last night and Samoyed Rescue and I contacted GRRR and *Cindy from GRRR said they have him!!!! *YES!!1
> 
> ...


Great news Karen!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you for checking. SOOOO glad he is safe!!!


----------

